# Gardening (lawn)-Help?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Any gardening / lawn experts in here? My lawn is gradually being taken over by chickweed and clover(kind with the white flower). They've taken the good stuff - KILLEX- off the market here...and that Weed-B-Gon stuff is pretty useless. I'm tired trying to control it by pulling out plants. Any suggestions for an effective remedy to eliminate either?


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

No, the killex concentrate is still available.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> No, the killex concentrate is still available.


(no- not here in NL. next time i'm in Calgary visiting relatives, i'm gonna smuggle home a couple bottles)


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Any gardening / lawn experts in here? My lawn is gradually being taken over by chickweed and clover(kind with the white flower). They've taken the good stuff - KILLEX- off the market here...and that Weed-B-Gon stuff is pretty useless. I'm tired trying to control it by pulling out plants. Any suggestions for an effective remedy to eliminate either?


I'd say your best bet is to simply give up. That's what I've done. Just mow your weed lawn every week. The good news is that everyone else is in the same situation. It's not as if you'll be known in the neighborhood as the guy with all the weeds. Unfortunately, all the chemicals that use to work have been taken off the market and they now try and pedal the eco brands that are simply ineffective. Don't waste your money. 

ltr


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

NO MORE LAWN !!!!
switched both my front and back yards to perennial flowers
looks beautiful and i'm loving it.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> NO MORE LAWN !!!!
> switched both my front and back yards to perennial flowers
> looks beautiful and i'm loving it.


...I think I might go with the "crushed-stone" look.....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> I'd say your best bet is to simply give up. That's what I've done. Just mow your weed lawn every week. The good news is that everyone else is in the same situation. It's not as if you'll be known in the neighborhood as the guy with all the weeds. Unfortunately, all the chemicals that use to work have been taken off the market and they now try and pedal the eco brands that are simply ineffective. Don't waste your money.
> 
> ltr


so....is KILLEX gone "eco" now, too...?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> so....is KILLEX gone "eco" now, too...?


I use to simply use Weed-and-Feed fertilizer every year and my lawn was beautiful. Once in a while I would use Killex spot spray on a dandelion or two. I don't seem to be able to buy real Killex any more, and certainly cannot buy real Weed-and-Feed fertilizer. 

They do sell some silly Eco-friendly fertilizer that has some foolish corn gluten or blueberry muffins in it, but it simply does not work, just as anything that has the word ECO on the label does not work.

I'm not too fussed about it since everyone else's lawn in my neighborhood looks equally awful. I remember growing up, back in the 50's, my Mom's lawn and everyone elses was simply a weed lawn. No one would ever think about fertilizers or weed control. We've reverted back to those times now, and I suppose that's just fine.

ltr


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> (no- not here in NL. next time i'm in Calgary visiting relatives, i'm gonna smuggle home a couple bottles)


I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to put Dangerous Goods on a passenger airplane, either carry-on or as checked baggage.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> Any gardening / lawn experts in here? My lawn is gradually being taken over by chickweed and clover(kind with the white flower). They've taken the good stuff - KILLEX- off the market here...and that Weed-B-Gon stuff is pretty useless. I'm tired trying to control it by pulling out plants. Any suggestions for an effective remedy to eliminate either?


Chickweed is very hard to get rid of. Almost have to hand pull individual plants....but try Weed $ Feed fertilizer a few times to see if that helps. 

WeedBGon should be relatively effective on clover. Hard to hand pick that due to deep roots. Also, cut the grass higher at 'mulching' height and water well. Clover has deep legume roots and tolerates drought better than grasses. Grasses need abundant water to eventually challenge the clover.

Added: Per above, we have very little grass. Most is in shrub/tree/perennial bed or landscape rock. Grass is an energy/water hog, especially here in an arid climate. Xeriscaping will likely be mandated at some point by bylaw.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Any of you have a Chafer Beetle infestation. It is a real nuisance here in Vancouver. Some people are getting rid of their lawns completely.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

re above comments... yes, Weed & Feed was another good product they got rid of! couple applications a year & i had the nicest lawn in the neighborhood.
yes, i think we're back to the weed-lawns of my childhood


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Back in a former life when I lived in St. John's, my new lawn turned out to be sod scrapped up from some bog/meadow somewhere....with plenty of alsike or even red clover. I was aghast until I noticed my neighbours lawns were the same way. I had to come to terms that I was grooming a hayfield and that legumes were good for the soil, C'est la vie.


----------

